# Bobber fishing



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Im primarily an "on the bottom cut bait for catfish" kinda guy, but i want to expand my game a little bit. Ive used the spring type stick bobbers in the past but wanna try to use slip bobbers this season. Any advantages they have over the spring style? Any tips or tricks? Was thinking of using minnows under one for some spring crappie or bluegill just for something different. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

One reason it's nice using slip bobbers is because you can fish at whatever depth you want and still have no problems casting as with the spring bobbers if you try to fish over 6 or so feet deep. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Do spring crappie tend to be deeper in the water column? Like a few feet or closer to the bottom?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just the opposite in the spring. Sometimes I catch them fishing no more than a foot down. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

The crappies do move to deeper water after they spawn. I fish Pymatuning and catch crappies consistently in 9 to 12 fow when fishing for walleyes. Huntindoggie 22 is correct , in the early spring they are in the shallows.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

you'd be suprised how shallow crappie are sometimes. i like to use 2 hooks, one just about 6" below the bobber and another about a foot below below that. sometimes that top hook is on fire sometimes the bottom, when the bottom starts to outfish the top, thats when i lower the hooks.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

excellent reading in the panfish discussion on slip bobbers, it is a sticky I am having problems copying it to hear but well worth the read. Maybe someone else will be able to put it in a post here also.http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=114947 still not working for me


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

You can tie your own slips as well. YouTube has good videos on how to. I will never fish a spring bobber after getting used to a slip.


----------



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ty for the input and that link was very informative. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

also look into the rocket bobber, im having trouble buying one for 5 dollars is the only reason I havent sprung for one, I have a Bday soon so my hopes are high. It looks like a very versatile bobber. Also 2 guys by the name of Puterdude and Misfit use to fish with a bobber called The Bobber with a Brain I chuckled everytime one of them would bring it out.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

just another tactic to try- I use this quite often.

Set up your slip bobber and leave only a couple feet of line to connect your lure, then attach say a roostertail / spinner , or mister twister, etc. Get down and cast parallel to the shore over the rocks without worries of getting hung up.

YES you can cast and retreive using a slip bobber, they are more than a sit and watch tool.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

10fish said:


> just another tactic to try- I use this quite often.
> 
> Set up your slip bobber and leave only a couple feet of line to connect your lure, then attach say a roostertail / spinner , or mister twister, etc. Get down and cast parallel to the shore over the rocks without worries of getting hung up.
> 
> YES you can cast and retreive using a slip bobber, they are more than a sit and watch tool.


I love using slip bobbers. A very versatile fishing tool that seems under utilized. I think a lot of guys look at bobber fishing as "kiddie" fishing. This was driven home to me some years back when fishing a particularly nasty stump field at Mosquito. My buddy and I were catching a nice 'eye every once in a while, but we were also losing a ton of tackle! Opening the box after losing yet another jig or crawler harness I noticed a couple of slip bobbers in there along with the bobber stops. The light bulb finally came on. I started catching 'eyes, and crappie too, and it didn't take too long before my buddy was asking if I had another bobber and how they worked!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i live to use slip bobber to fish under bridges, retriving at a slow, consistent rate. i slay eating-sized sunfish this way! i also like to stop and go over weeds in summer. works for anything thats in there.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Wobble bobbers are awesome


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

i love slip bobbers... but im a shrimp on the bottom guy


----------

